# I really need help reformatting my PC



## BE7A (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a DELL Dimension E310, and it is just full of junk. 
I would like to know how to reformat my PC, so that i can start over from scratch. 
The problem is that when i bought it online, it came with no CDs, so i have no idea how to do it. I looked over at the "system tools", but the only option that was even remotely close to reformatting was the "System restore" option.

http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/dimen_e310?c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh

So can anyone tell me how to reformat my PC, w/out CDs?
Thank you.


----------



## Problematicguy (Apr 2, 2007)

To my knowledge, there is no way to do it without a cd if your erasing the operating system. The computer will not be able to do something from memory if your writing zeroes to the drive. Have you thought of buying a new hard drive that is ready to go, and some even come with the software to write zeroes to it if ever the time comes. I prefer Maxtor. 
Anyway....what do you mean you have a lot of junk? Viruses, popups? Or "junk" you can just delete?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim3100/en/index.htm 
download owners manual............. then on page 56 explains about "dells pc restore by symantec"


----------



## Problematicguy (Apr 2, 2007)

replay said:


> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim3100/en/index.htm
> download owners manual............. then on page 56 explains about "dells pc restore by symantec"


Well, thats interesting.lol. I didnt know that. STRIKE my comment above. Ty :up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Some machines may have a second partition that holds the files to restore the machine to factory default.

But a CD is more better  IMO


----------



## BE7A (Apr 3, 2007)

well... the thing is that i wanted to figure out another way to reformat my PC, besides a restore by symantec. to use the restore option, i needed to save "check points". Pretty much a date that i would want to restore my PC. The problem is that i never saved any check points. So i needed another way... im still open for any ideas.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The Dell Restore by Symantec is different than the Microsoft System Restore. The Dell Restore by Symantec is from a hidden partition on your hard drive and brings the operating system back to original condition as when it was delivered from the factory.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

BE7A said:


> well... the thing is that i wanted to figure out another way to reformat my PC, besides a restore by symantec. to use the restore option, i needed to save "check points". Pretty much a date that i would want to restore my PC. The problem is that i never saved any check points. So i needed another way... im still open for any ideas.


did u actually read the instruction?????


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a great guide for reinstalling on a Dell: http://www.djdenham.com/Install Procedures.htm


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

BE7A said:


> well... the thing is that i wanted to figure out another way to reformat my PC, besides a restore by symantec. to use the restore option, i needed to save "check points". Pretty much a date that i would want to restore my PC. The problem is that i never saved any check points. So i needed another way... im still open for any ideas.


What you want to do can't be done. You can either use Windows XP System Restore to return to a previous point or you can wipe out the entire system and start from the way it was when you bought it.


----------



## BE7A (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright, i am very thankful for all the responses and links i have gotten.
I think i might have been using the wrong term, but i need to reinstall XP without the XP CD. I read the articles about the system restores, but found out i could no longer do it by symantec (Although, the dell restore is an option, it still did not solve my other problem) because I read an article which said the following:

"If Dell did not ship your computer with a DSR partition, you cannot restore. If you have deleted the DSR partition, you cannot restore."

Im sure i deleted the DSR partition (not sure what that is) because when i tried to restore with Symantec i didnt have any dates or anything that i could choose from. 
So how can i start out fresh?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

did u follow these steps


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

If you don't know what the restore partition is, it's unlikely you deleted it . . see this for more on using the Dell restore Parttion

See this for how to order a Reinstallation CD from Dell

Or, borrow a Dell install CD which matches the version you have


----------



## abhinavkhemka (Apr 29, 2007)

You must try dell provided utility.

You can find the utility in folder "C:\dell\Utilities\DSR". Utility name is "BOOT_DSR.EXE"

I think you never deleted any thing from your Hard drive so you may find this exe on your machine.

I also restored my laptop by using this utility.

Read about the process through this link:-

http://www.goodells.net/dellutility/index.htm

Or

http://www.goodells.net/dellutility/

Try, if this can solve your problem


----------

